# My Manic Dutch!



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

For those that know what my dutch have been like at past shows and tho who have a read the NMC and see the dutch with "Wild" on them. hahah

I am turning them round see


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a little cutie! That last pic is just adorable.

He/she looks like a pretty darn good little dutch, too. Is that mousie lilac?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> What a little cutie! That last pic is just adorable.
> 
> He/she looks like a pretty darn good little dutch, too. Is that mousie lilac?


They are all doe's, i dont keep bucks =D

and its the same mouse as above, I do have a lilac tho who has just litterd to a blue buck.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

After the purple pinkies, I'm not surprised to have misjudged the color. What the Sam Hill is it, then?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> After the purple pinkies, I'm not surprised to have misjudged the color. What the Sam Hill is it, then?


I think its just the camera messing the colour up really, its a Dutch Chocolate.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh. Well. Hmmm....I guess I'll have to take your world for it, and it makes sense what with the way those babies look to me.

I dreamed once about purple pied mousies....


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What a beautiful doe!


----------

